# Leaky and smelly lighter - normal?



## Andy91 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

First poster here. Bought my first soft flame butane lighter today. It's one of those lighters where you roll/flick a an igniter in one of the corners of the thing to light it. Like a colibri Wellington. My question is: is it supposed to always be 'on'? It's always 'leaking' a little butane (it kinda hisses if i listen to it very closely) and if i put my nose close to the lighter it smells like butane. Is this normal? If it is normal, won't this mean that's it's going to be empty pretty soon regardless of use?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

No it's not normal for the lighter to leak. Buy a new lighter.


----------



## Andy91 (Jan 13, 2014)

But it's only when the top lid is open. I think. And if the butane can't leave the lighter, how is the spark supposed to ignite it? Maybe there's a mechanism that allows the butane to leak out only when the top is flipped open.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I dunno. I have several lighters and none of them hiss when I open the lid.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

My Evertech lighter does this also, but it's pretty cheap.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

All manual spark butane lighters "leak" when you open the cap/lid, the cap is the mechanism for releasing the butane. Opening the cap opens the butane line, and then flicking the wheel ignites the spark. 

Butane lighters have to have a way for the gas valve turn on and off. With most "button" butane lighters, the gas line is opened and a spark ignites simultaneously when you press and hold the button. With a manual spark, you have to have a different way to release the butane, hence the cap/lid


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

No leaking lighter is normal IMHO!
I do have a pipe lighter insert for a Zippo.
When you open the top the gas escapes then you turn the wheel that rubs the flint and ignites the butane.
If this is what you have that is normal.
As long as when the lid is down there is no leak!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's operating correctly. @Aninjaforallseasons is on point, the roll flint types like some of the Dupont styled lighters emit butane when you flip the lid open so that spark will catch the escaping butane and light. I figured this out because I used to leave the lid open on one of mine and noticed it was empty all the time until I filled it, opened the lid and put it next to my ear. So don't fret my man, it's operating fine.


----------



## Andy91 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have since posting this thread realized that if I open the lid very slowly while listening I can actually hear the moment when the hissing starts. It occurs after opening a couple of millimeters. So it seems you guys are right and this is normal behavior for this type of lighter. Thank you all for your replies!


----------

